# Help! I can't update my website



## SaltSpring (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi!
First off I should say I have no idea what I am doing and I don't know any technical language! Ok, so my problem is this: I am supposed to update my work website. And I have always been able to sign in to make the changes through Filezilla no problem. But today when I try and sign in it says "530 login authenication failed". Now I know the username, host and password are correct. They have never been changed. And no-one else could have changed them because I am the only staff person (it's a small charity). Nothing else has changed on my computer either, no new firewall or security things or anything. Any suggestions for what I can do? And please remember: no technical language or I will be lost!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

I recommend checking your host to see if you have you info correct. Also, if your host has one, use the browser uploader. If all else fails try a different uploader.

Good luck,
Kilonox


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

It may be that the host sets up the account manually and mistyped some info. Have you checked the confirmation email to see if it is correct?


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

I misread your post. I have had the same thing happen with Filezilla before. I switched to CoreFTP, it's also a free program but more reliable,


----------

